# Ava, English Bull Terrier X (Deaf), DOB 05.09



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava, English Bull Terrier X (Deaf), DOB 05.09



*Her Story: * 7 months old she came into our care having been moving from home to home like a hot cake. She arrived into our care without even a collar. She had been spayed.

*Salient points: * English Bull Terrier with maybe a touch of Staffie. She is mainly white in colour and sadly for her deaf. Still chewing, can be very high energy in the house when excited. Mixes with dogs well inside and outside. Needs management around food, rubbish bins etc. displays behaviours associate with a dog that has been hungry and without assured mealtimes. Can 'snap' air to communicate her concerns, but no mal-intention unless rare occassions when she can guard food.

*Advert: * Ava is a beautiful puppy who needed so much extra loving care and guidance in her youth and has had inconsistency, abandonment and neglect. She has shown herself to be able to settle into routine and begin to attune within the requirements of her situation, but needs a dog experienced person to help her develop methods to communicate her needs and build trust within her situation. She also enjoys an active regime where she can enjoy other dogs company and the outside life. She becomes connected, but can display over excitement and her energy can be described as "over the top" as if it is louder than it needs to be -coming from a dog who lives her life in silence.

Ava has already stolen our hearts. Her needs are keenly apparent. Can you offer her stability, firm loving kindness and train her in a repetoire of sign language. She needs to keep her socialisation skills, have a tight regime around meals to avoid hunger and the stress that feeling gives her. With this love she will gain confidence within new situations with her safety paramount and assured. Ava is spayed, chipped and newly vax'd. She is in good health, but currently feeling the cold in kennels so wrapped in her dog coat and needing refuge.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Ava Eng Bull Terrierx (Deaf) 05.09 Farnham Surrey Kennells

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried any of the bullterrier rescues if they can help with her ? perhaps even if they put her up on their websites

juliex


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh if I wasn't pregnant I would have her in a heartbeat.
I have a deaf bullie on my want list, it's just not the right time 
I hope she gets a good home soon xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> Have you tried any of the bullterrier rescues if they can help with her ? perhaps even if they put her up on their websites
> 
> juliex


Yes, I have contacted Bullies SOS who have kindly helped us in the past.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our volunteer kennel walkers:

"We met the angel Ava today and what a stunning girl she is!! All curled up in her bed when we arrived and we had to gently wake her as she couldnt hear us. She trotted out so happily - she really is a dream girl. She walks fantastically well on her lead - no pulling at all. She makes soft little noises - not growly ones at all. She is good shape - seems really healthy and with nice muscle tone. 
Such a sweet sweet face, loads of character and lovely temperament. She took lots of treats - enthusiastically but not aggressively at all. Seemed happy to go back to her bed. Really gorgeous girl who needs a Bullie fan to guide and love her".


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Yes, I have contacted Bullies SOS who have kindly helped us in the past.


spot on.. i am sure Lisa will help any way she can

juliex


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Lisa has already responded - they always pull out all the stops for us and we are very grateful to them.


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, could I just ask, where are you based?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are an internet based rescue run solely by volunteers. We home to London and the Counties and on occasion further afield. Our dogs are in foster homes, in their own homes Nationwide and awaiting new homes or in kennels in near Farnham & near Gatwick in Surrey. Ava is currently in kennels near Farnham.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our kennel walkers:

"Another lovely walk with the delicious Ava today!! We walked her and Cassie together and they were both beautifully behaved. Ava LOVES her walks, she just wriggles with pleasure, she had such fun  
I have loads of information about teaching deaf dogs and it is really not difficult - just a question of being consistent. Even today she started to sit with a hand command and a treat  . She really is so willing to learn. I have also heard from several people who have deaf dogs and say it is not a problem at all so long as you remember to maintain communication when out and about. With Ava I dont think this will be a problem. Although on a long lead today she constantly looks at you and rarely leaves your side.
The kennel staff say she has behaved immpeccably even around food and she certainly didnt object to having her face and head touched whilst she got stuck into a juicy bone and some treats.  
She is an absolute treasure and I am just a bit smitten".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer walkers on Ava:

"Beautiful day for a lovely walk with Ava today. How she revels in her trips out!  She is SO happy snuffling in the undergrowth, trotting along so sweetly - she is wonderful on the lead - never pulls at all. She is sitting on command now for a treat with a signal of the hand. She met dogs out and greeted them all with big wags and waggly bottom!

Buddy did have a little pop at her, but she showed no desire to retaliate at all. Back at the kennel, she had nice chew to take to her bed and I did get a growl when she thought I might be about to remove it again. She is a really happy girl - with so much to give. There must be a Bullie lover out there with a nice warm home and Bully shaped gap in it???? "


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

I really hope she finds a home soon, she looks absolutely gorgeous! 
I wish I could have her but its just not practical  I've just got a rescue puppy, who takes a lot of time 
Fingers crossed for the gorgeous AVA


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Ava (left) with Dougal who belongs to one of our kindly volunteer walkers. They got on so well she didnt mind that he was so bouncy and they enjoyed a walk together.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Ava from one of our lovely volunteer kennel walkers:

Ava was waiting for her walk this morning - all springy and waggy and keen to go!! As always, she walked perfectly, with Cassie and Phoebe and met other dogs with big smiles and happy tail wags. She adores having her picture taken - always wants to be at the front!!
Went back to kennel, had a nice chewy and a new coat and curled up for a kip. What a darling!









Are you sure you have me in this one?









OK OK I'll move back a tiny bit....


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Today's update from one of our volunteer walkers:

"I LOVE THIS DOG! Beautiful, cuddly and playful - always greets you with a wagging tail. Was alot happier on the walk once we took her jacket off and she copied everything my dog did it was so cute! Fantastic as usual and always a pleasure".


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

This beautiful dog is giving me nightmares!!! I would absolutely love love love to have her with us but we are in Somerset and also have a 12 week old Border terrier Puppy so how would that work? Ohhhhh she is just adorable and I have always wanted an EBT of some variety. What a beautiful girl. xxxxx :huh:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava's foster placement has come to it's agreed end - she got a few extra days out of it because of the bad weather, but is now back in kennels. I think our fosterer is going to miss her! Here is her fosterer's final update:

"So sad to be giving Ava back tomorrow such a lovely dog, she takes a while to come out of herself, but when she does she's so funny, very talkative like most English Bull Terriers and very playful. She wants to be a part of everything whether you want her to or not! She learns really quickly as long as your very firm with her, we treated her as if she wasnt deaf and to be honest you would hardly of noticed a difference between her and my dog - she reads your body language really well. At the start of the week she did keep snapping at my dog, but with a telling off from us and finally a grumble from my dog she learnt her place and was happy and in the end I couldnt get them apart and all they did was play. She's still got a way to go with her food, we didnt let her in the kitchen to solve some of this, but we were able to stand next to her and stroke her whilst she ate. I only gave her small treats so she had to take them out of my hand and if she snapped she didnt get, but after about the 3rd time she had learnt. We did keep the dogs apart while they ate, but they were happy to share water bowls, toys and beds.

She's toilet trained, not 1 accident, always lets you know by standing at the door or WINDOW! Bless her ha. One thing to point out is she did have a grumble at me a few times when I told her off, it looks a bit intimidating, but you just stand up to her and hold your ground she seems to understand she's done bad when I point my index finger at her. She doesnt follow through - its all show just her wanting to be top dog.

She greeted dogs outside well and didnt pull too much on walks, loves her kisses and cuddles and will be sadly missed".


----------



## Loki (Jan 16, 2010)

What is Ava's criteria in reference to her new/foster home? Can she live with children/other animals?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteer kennels walkers:

Ava is back in kennels, but has clearly had a whale of time in foster and is still on cloud 9!! She has been moved to the "ladies block" (so must have done something right!) and was bright as a button today - no sulking for this young lady.

We had a good long walk, a chat, lots of snuffling about, LOTS of treats, met other dogs, more chats, more snuffling about. Ava is a total dream to walk - she loves life, loves people, loves dogs - what she would love more than anything is a nice warm home!

She is young fit and gorgeous and all those Bullie fans should be queuing round the block. At the end of her walk she trotted back to her kennel and had a huge big chewy bone to sink her gnashers into. Very happy girlie -


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Avas fosterer:

Well she's settled in just fine, sleeps a lot! Loving all the attention and meeting all the neighbours. She now sits and waits patiently for her lead to go on and when we get in she sits again and waits for her paws to be wiped, she's so smart, by the 3rd time she just does it!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Avas fosterer:

We all went for a lovely walk on Sunday she got to meet a few other dogs, always greets with a wagging tail and occasionally the bull terrier spin when she's really happy, but unfortunately I forgot my camera!

She's doing really well and no longer snatching treats.She does like to sit and watch you eat, but gives you just enough space for you to feel comfortable, she'll soon get the message that you dont get bits from our plates. (not that theres anything ever left)! Well here's some pics of her doing two of her favourite things, sleep and play!


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 2, 2010)

Aww i remember seing art of her going around in deviantArt, trying to spread the word about this girl! And what a sweetie ^_^


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava's learning that when we play she brings it back and lets go, she also loves meeting everyone whether its out on a walk or in the house, but everyone is greeted the same, with lots of wags. she's such a happy girl!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

aww is she stil looking for a home?? shes stunnin


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes she sure is.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh poor bay id love her but im in north scotland


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Avas fosterer:

Ava is coming on in leaps and bounds! She's putting on weight and getting comfortable with us around her whilst she eats. She's enjoying her walks with a long lead so she can have a bit of a run, but she doesnt understand birds! She stops and stares with the occasional bark, I think she wants to fly!

More pics of gorgeous Ava ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Ava's fosterer:

"Went for a lovely walk today we all got covered in mud. Ava so wanted to get off the lead with our dog. she's doing fantastic wagging all the time with a smile on her face"!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava (when she was in kennels, she is now in foster) ... photos courtesy of Gemma, one of our volunteers:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava loves her bed!


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Ava able to be rehomed with young children?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We would not home Ava with children but visiting children yes under supervision as her commmunication can be a little 'raw' on occassions. She now takes treats gently.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww thats a shame, we have 4 children aged 17 months, 2x 8yr olds and an 11 yr old. xx Hope she finds a new home soon she deserves it. xx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Avas fosterer:

Shes such a good girl, met our friends baby the other day and she kept a polite distance, was interested, but so calm and didnt jump up. Hopefully going to take Ava to the beach on Sunday to see what she makes of that.




She's met our guinea pigs a few times and doesn't show any signs of aggression towards them just sniffs them


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl, if only she was ok with kids we would have adopted her without a second thought. xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava's fosterers took Ava to the beach on Sunday she loved it!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava's last day with her current fosterer:




*
Ava is looking for another fosterer or her forever home!*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ava is looking so well after her time in foster - such a beautiful girl





Ava was very loved in her foster home but her fosterers are getting married shortly and then going away on honeymoon. This is the only reason she has come back into kennels. If you are able to foster Ava please complete our foster questionnaire on our website.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our walkers at the kennels:

Walked the lovely Ava today, was so happy to see her again. We walked her with Millie and they get on great. She was her usual gorgeous self and didnt pull just wanted to sniff and always looking back to make sure you are still there. We did come across some Squadies in their camouflage which she barked at and kept looking back at!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by one of our kennel volunteers:

Oh lovely little Ava, I really love this girl and she didn't disapoint, she came out with Ellie and my dog Sonny (I ended up having to bring him) and the 3 of them had such a brilliant time! Ava didn't pull, she walked so happily with the other 2, was friendly and even gave me a very sweet little kiss before I left when she went off to sleep in her bed. Such a gorgeous girl, come on Ava's forever home!

Ava in her kennel:









The 3 Amigos:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few more pics of Ava:





*Ava is still waiting for a foster or forever home!*


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi
I was thinking of Ava the other day
Did she find her forever home??
I really wanted her but I just couldn't take her on  Such a shame as she looks like an amazing dog. 
hope she got herself a nice family


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Funny you should say that ... Ava was rehomed and her name was changed to Dotty because of her spotty ears. You can follow her into her home and updated from her new family on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dotty Eng Bull Terrierx (Deaf) 05.09 Portsmouth

She has just spent a little time in the vets, but is back on the mend.


----------



## ruth9 (Mar 15, 2009)

That's wonderful news


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Awww yay I'm so relieved for her.
Shes such a darling little dog


----------

